# IBS HELP



## mkb104 (Sep 11, 2009)

I am 25 years old and I am a teacher who has been suffering from IBS D for the last 10 years. I have often found myself in a state of overwhelming anxiety and panic, due to the fear of being sick from my IBS. I often feel helpless, like no one "gets it". I have tried the anti anxiety meds, anti depressents (mind you- IM NOT DEPRESSED) all the meds did for me was give me nice little headaches. My doctor ( my OB-GYN) recently gave me some samples of ALIGN- its a probiotic pill you take once a day and it IS A LIFESAVER!!!! it has really weakened my IBS troubles my a mile. I no longer worry as much because my stomach feels ten times better. Its the same typ eof probiotics that you get in yogurt- but if the lactose bothers your stomach then you can eat yogurt........ The ALIGN works wonders. I am letting everyone know about this great OVER THE COUNTER help. It was helped me soooo much- and I understand how miserable and defeated IBS can make you feel. Please try it out if you are suffering. Let me know if it helps!!!


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

How wonderful to hear! How long did you take them before feelng a difference?


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Why have you posted this in the "Constipation" section of the forum?Just wondering when you say you have IBS D?


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Mkb104, it is wonderful that you have found relief.However, by the conventions of all online forums, cross-posting the same exact content on different forums is not allowed. And members are also responsible for posting on only relevant forums. Your duplicate posts will be deleted and this post will be moved to the OTC meds forum. Thank you for your cooperation.


----------

